# Denver aquires Taurean Green



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

> Portland will try and break up its logjam at point guard by sending rookie Taurean Green to Denver for G Von Wafer.


http://blogs.phillynews.com/inquirer/mt-tb-trythis.cgi/5331.1387512592


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

welcoem to the bench, Taurean.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I wouldn't know Taurean Green if he came up and bit me on the nose.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

huge move....gonna put Denver over the top. That Gasol trade isn't lookin too good after this


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

It'd be a nice lawsuit though. 

Karl doesn't play rookies. I dont' see how this will help us out unless we get rid of AC or Chucky next season.

Green has played in 5 games this year...total. I guarantee he'll end up playing in about 11 by the tiem the season is done.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

He is a good guy and a hard worker. But ya'll right. He prolly wont get any PT.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Decent third-stringer and at least we have some youngster to "develop".


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

He'll win 4 or 5 games for you guys.

barfo


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

I dont know a thing about Green but I will say this... He must be a freakin stud for us to give up a future HOFer in Wafer...


HAHAHAHA


on a serious note I guess it was a good trade. I mean it sure as hell wont hurt us... he came at a price that was for the most part free. and if he adds any sort of stability to our pg situation i am happy.... I am so tired of seeing J.R. Smith play the point, try to bring the ball up and act like the floor leader that he is not. J.R. needs not worry about that and so in garbage time (When smith sees a bulk of his minutes) I think this will work out


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

let me say this. there are two players in the nba from florida that are only their because of horford, noah, and brewer. that being said those 2 players do not belong anywhere near the league.
the nuggets just traded for one of them. the denver nuggets are the biggest losers for failing to get anything worth talking about to add to a team thats basically all or nothing to win it this year.
AI and Camby will be on the block this summer. So now the question is why trade for AI if you are going to sit on your hands and not do a damn thing now?
The nuggets front office is looking like a POS right now.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

It's never a good trade when you give up a Seminole for a Gator


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

This was a money move.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

All I know is that Taurean tore up the D-League during his brief stay there. The statement that he's only in the NBA because of Brewer, Noah, and Horford may be true, but he was the most underrated piece of Florida's back-to-back title teams. He was a clutch three point shooter, was always under control, and was able to play huge minutes as Florida's only 'true' PG.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> All I know is that Taurean tore up the D-League during his brief stay there. The statement that he's only in the NBA because of Brewer, Noah, and Horford may be true, but he was the most underrated piece of Florida's back-to-back title teams. He was a clutch three point shooter, was always under control, and was able to play huge minutes as Florida's only 'true' PG.


Green, and Humphrey were both underrated for the Gates last year and the year before. They opened up so much for Noah especially, and Horford.


----------

